# Solved: Attempting to authenticate



## Xsaras (Jun 5, 2012)

I know that this has been posted before but I tried the solutions and didn't work. My laptop was connecting fine to a Liknsys G router until one day it couldn't connect because it gets stuck to Attempting to authenticate. I have one more laptop, a desktop and an ipad and all connect fine to the network except of my laptop. I removed the network password but nothing again. I restored the laptop to the oldest restoration point available but that didn't work either. Then I deleted the network profile and now I get the message "network key mismatch" when I enter the password. Any help in resolving this is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

remove the router wireless network password and try and connect that way 

also it would be worth - switching off the router for a few minutes and then back on again and see if you can connect


----------



## Xsaras (Jun 5, 2012)

Tried both but nothing. My laptop connects just fine to the wireless in my office and in public wireless networks. I only have that problem with my home network.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

delete all the profiles and change the password on the router and try that

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/t109-removing-an-existing-wireless-profile
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Xsaras (Jun 5, 2012)

Did it. Still nothing. I even reset the router and set up the network from scratch. Now I get the same "Connected with limited connectivity".


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Now I get the same "Connected with limited connectivity".


 this is on the one PC - everything else works fine 


> I have one more laptop, a desktop and an ipad and all connect fine to the network except of my laptop.


correct?


> Tried both but nothing. My laptop connects just fine to the wireless in my office and in public wireless networks. I only have that problem with my home network.


can we see an xirrus - there doesnt happen to be two wireless with the same name at all ?

make and exact model of the laptop - it maybe worth trying a driver update

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Xsaras (Jun 5, 2012)

My laptop is a DELL studio 1555 and I recently updated the network drivers. When I try to connect I get to the point when I enter the password and then I get the message "Network Security Key Mismatch".

My desktop, my wife's laptop (HP) and my Ipad connect just fine to the wireless. Also, my laptop can connect to the router via a cable.

In the Xirrus there is two networks with the same name (linksys). This is the name of the network I'm trying to connect to.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> In the Xirrus there is two networks with the same name (linksys)


that may be the issue

log into the router and change its ssid name


----------



## Xsaras (Jun 5, 2012)

That was it! I changed the name and now it connects.

Thanks a lot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

